# Battery voltage



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It could be a bad battery ground cable. It's a common problem in the Gen1 Cruze. I'd also wonder about the current sensor in the battery ground lead. I think the car wants to see a certain current to the battery and if it doesn't see it, it will raise the voltage.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Same issue (?) here, in cold weather unless over about 45-50 deg F, mine will stay 15-15.5 volts. Did this on the old battery, new battery, 3 negative cables, new current sensor, cleaning battery contacts yadda yadda yadda.
I drive 45 miles one way to work and it never really goes below 15v when cold out. 
I've learned to accept it's normal, and haven't noticed anything odd that it has had en effect on.

A little disconcerting yes, but the way this charging system is, I think it's normal.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

pepel13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know what could be the reasons of my cruze high battery voltage. It never drops below 15v and usally stays at 15.4v since a week. I have been told it could be normal when its cold outside but yesterday we had a really warm day but still my battery voltage didnt drop below 15v. for info i'm driving 30 miles per day.
> 
> ...


Do you have any other problems besides the low voltage?


----------

